# Custom sounds in ICQ



## Jadey (Jan 7, 2002)

I've got a friend using ICQ under OS 9. I run it under X or I could test this out myself and try to fix her problem. She wants to change the custom sounds. In previous versions, she added them into the finder and selected them in her ICQ prefs. In the newest version, this won't work. Does any one know if icq has changed where it retrieves its system sounds from? The sounds themselves are OK 'cause they worked in the version right before.


----------

